# Wintec Close contact saddles



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

The brown cc 500 is the saddle I have.... It's OK, but as it's got such a flat seat, you are SWIMMING in it, unless you are *ehem* on the larger side. I am selling mine. I need a 16.5 inch, and the cc I have is 17 inch, but you would swear it was much, much bigger. It was comfortable, but it was too long for my horse. Lol, you can have mine if you want... Its got a medium wide gullet in it ATM. My advise, if you choose that saddle: Sit in it first, and makes sure it fits your butt. Also, if you are into showing at all, I would go with a darker color. I was put down the line because my saddle was too bright. In shows they love dark colors, like dark browns/blacks. 
Anyway, best of luck finding a saddle 
I looked on the wintec site, and they don't list the cc 2000 saddle. It's not on google images... I have a feeling it was maybe discontinued and the lady didn't know?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Wintecs can come up very large. My pony takes a 15" maxam but a 15" Wintec is way too big on him. My 17" New Wintec I have for my TB (which still has the sticky label on it) actually measures at 17.5 which is annoying, but fortunately fits her ok. So measure carefully. Personally I would always go for the New version, they are a million times better than the old rather banana shaped older styles.


----------



## Eponygirl (Nov 17, 2013)

CandyCanes said:


> The brown cc 500 is the saddle I have.... It's OK, but as it's got such a flat seat, you are SWIMMING in it, unless you are *ehem* on the larger side. I am selling mine. I need a 16.5 inch, and the cc I have is 17 inch, but you would swear it was much, much bigger. It was comfortable, but it was too long for my horse. Lol, you can have mine if you want... Its got a medium wide gullet in it ATM. My advise, if you choose that saddle: Sit in it first, and makes sure it fits your butt. Also, if you are into showing at all, I would go with a darker color. I was put down the line because my saddle was too bright. In shows they love dark colors, like dark browns/blacks.
> Anyway, best of luck finding a saddle
> I looked on the wintec site, and they don't list the cc 2000 saddle. It's not on google images... I have a feeling it was maybe discontinued and the lady didn't know?


i would totally consider your saddle depending on price and location


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always had the opposite problems with Wintecs "over measuring". Not sure if it's just the older ones but my 17 inch dressage measures close to a 16.5 inch. I've had a few people tell me (about ten years ago) that they run smaller but that could have very well have changed. 

If your mare is "impossible to fit" I'd be cautious. Wintec's fit-all system means that they tend to fit a range of average horses okay. If your horse isn't average I'd be careful about what saddle you get. 

The best thing to do is to buy from somewhere that you can try out and ride in.


----------



## Eponygirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Saskia said:


> I've always had the opposite problems with Wintecs "over measuring". Not sure if it's just the older ones but my 17 inch dressage measures close to a 16.5 inch. I've had a few people tell me (about ten years ago) that they run smaller but that could have very well have changed.
> 
> If your mare is "impossible to fit" I'd be cautious. Wintec's fit-all system means that they tend to fit a range of average horses okay. If your horse isn't average I'd be careful about what saddle you get.
> 
> The best thing to do is to buy from somewhere that you can try out and ride in.


ok so shes not really "impossible to fit she just needs a wide or extra wide saddle wich i am having a hard time finding and chosing one


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Eponygirl said:


> i would totally consider your saddle depending on price and location


*coughinirelandcough*


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I _hated _the saddle you have pictured. My parents bought one for me years ago since I was in need of a more jumping appropriate saddle. I never warmed up to the thing. The seat was slick as could be, nearly impossible to ride in with knee patch breeches so I always had to ride in jeans, and riding in the winter? No way. The saddle was like sitting on an ice cube. It also _never _fit any of my horses no matter the gullet. The thing rolled on ALL of them & I have average horses who fit easily into mediums for most saddle brands. Then it stained where the stirrup leathers go & because it's that light synthetic :/ impossible to get rid of. I can't for the life of me remember what the seat felt like - although I think all CC's are rather flat seated after years of Dressage/AP saddles - nor if it ran small or not. Like I said I really tried NOT to ride in it. The woman who bought it from me loves the thing - so kinda each to their own. 

I would really advise trying them before you make the leap & purchase. You don't want to get stuck with a saddle you _really_ don't like. Luckily Wintecs seem fairly easy to resell, but why risk it in the first place?


----------

